# hows my aquascaping?



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

here's a pic of my 30 gallon long. Feel free to comment on my aquascaping or suggest new placements of plants. I am starting to get sick of this look and I'm wondering if I can change it, or just end up starting all over again.


----------



## aquatic-store.com (Jun 23, 2004)

Looks good there.
The only thing I would do is trim down the baby tears as they are much overgrwn in that spot as a forground plant


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I agree trim down the Baby tears it will form a ground cover or remove them all together. If you want to change it around then you can just prune it back/thin out a bit or remove certain plants and replace with others.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

I would remove the sword and let everything grow for two weeks, then remove and replant in tighter bunches. It looks really chaotic in there and your eye is probably wanting some sort of focus. Most of the plants are growing in and amongst eachother causing the aquascape to lack definition. Replanting in tighter bunches will help give definition to your tank. For starters try planning your planting with all the plants in triangular groups. Occasional replanting in geometric bunches is a good way to practice planting technique and will help build your "eye". It's amazing what something so simple can do for an otherwise healthy and vibrant aquascape.


----------



## Navarro (Feb 12, 2004)

BBKID43 The tank look nice! what I would do is to look at the plant growth so you can "reorganize" the aquascape. What I mean is that your slow growing plants will benefit from it because the fast growing plants will be placed close to the back that way your maintenance can always be a whole lot easier! Also it will give you the chance to create a more 3D effect without doing much!
Regards,
Navarro


----------



## Mack (Jun 25, 2004)

This tank looks really nice and healthe. It's really a plesure .


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

Thanks for all of the responses guys, I just trimmed some of the baby tears and am thinking about what to do next.


----------



## bbkid43 (Sep 10, 2004)

anyone else have any comments?


----------



## neilw (Nov 20, 2004)

Well I'd take some of the plants out and dont have as many different varieties in it, it seems a bit mish-mashed to me. Also the left corner is not working for me towards the front. 

Other than that I'd say it looks pretty buff!


----------

